# Redbud Grunt Call



## BrentWin (Feb 9, 2014)

On a recent trip to visit my local wood pusher, I saw a blank of redbud. I had never worked with it before, so I grabbed the blank and gave it a try. The redbud turned great. It looks somewhat like zebra wood with a slight greenish tint. The best part was that it doesn't have the open grain of zebra wood, so finishing was a lot easier.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1689_zps0aae4c49.jpg

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice work ,,, that's some good lookin wood ,,I got some here never turned it,, but after lookin that that ill have to chuck it up

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 9, 2014)

Beauty, and a real nice example of redbud!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice looking grunt. Nice wood and finish.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2014)

Redbud is beautiful. And the most frustrating wood to dry I have ever dealt with. It puts sweetgum to shame. You did a fantastic job on that call Brent. If you want more let me know and I will set you up. I have several hundred pounds of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Redbud is beautiful. And the most frustrating wood to dry I have ever dealt with. It puts sweetgum to shame. You did a fantastic job on that call Brent. If you want more let me know and I will set you up. I have several hundred pounds of it.



Kevin,

When funds allow, I will definitely get in touch with you.

Thanks 
Brent


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> Kevin,
> 
> When funds allow, I will definitely get in touch with you.
> 
> ...



I wasn't going to charge you if you will make a call for me. :-)


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 9, 2014)

That's fine with me! Tell me what you want and PM me your address.

Thank
Brent


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2014)

The one you posted here looks marvelous. If you want a whole MFRB or LFRB just pay shipping or I will send you a SFRB I pay shipping too unless that is not fair. just let me know what is fair to you and I will try to go over that for good measure, because redbud does tend to wreck and I'd like to make sure you come out good with it.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 9, 2014)

Hmmmmm I dug out what I thought might be a redbud Burl a year ago .........I looked at it a cpl weeks ago and it was all twisted, caved in and cracked up looking ...........so maybe it is redbud ????


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> The one you posted here looks marvelous. If you want a whole MFRB or LFRB just pay shipping or I will send you a SFRB I pay shipping too unless that is not fair. just let me know what is fair to you and I will try to go over that for good measure, because redbud does tend to wreck and I'd like to make sure you come out good with it.



A MFRB would be great, if that isn't being greedy. PM me your email and address and I'll pay shipping and get your call out tomorrow.

Thanks
Brent

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2014)

My call out tomorrow? Do you have a time machine? I'd much rather get in on *that *deal!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2014)

Brent let's start a trade thread - do you mind doing it I am going to be cutting your redbud - I need to cut the decent blanks from between the grand canyons. That way I can post pics to keep the mods off my back . . . .


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 9, 2014)

The one in the picture wasn't especially made for anyone, so you can have it. Unless, you want one made from your wood. It doesn't make any difference to me.

A trade thread is fine


----------

